# Galician:  Vosotros



## panjabigator

Is there an equivalent to the Castillian vosotros in this language?


----------



## Outsider

Os pronomes personais galegos.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you Outsider!

Is it used?  I read in this thread that the vosotros equivalent is neither used in Portugal or Brazil.


----------



## Outsider

In modern Portuguese, _vós_ only appears in extremely formal registers (including mass) and in a few dialects of northern Portugal.

I don't think we ever had _vosoutros_ or _vosoutras_ this side of the Minho.


----------



## samlj

By the way, nós and vós are ok (for "normal register") If you want to use the courtesy form, it is "Vostede" in singular and "Vostedes" in plural. I personally never use "nosoutros" and "vosoutras", althoungh I think it is correct.


----------

